# What do you Do when your goat is choking?



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

One of my pregnant does scared me today! She started choking on her grain this morning. I have had goats choke on their grain before and they would just cough a couple of times then they were fine, but she wasn't coughing and her eyes got really big she stretch a little then started running around trying to breath! I grab her smack her throat then started stroking her throat trying to get her to cough it up or get the food disloged. I thought I was going to lose her! She ended up swallowing it and then burped. You, would think they would learn to slow down when the eat! I thought of trying to get goats to swallow water when choking to help push it down, but they refuse to drink and I am afraid they would end up drowning from it. So, what should I do when a goat starts choking?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Apparently you did the right thing! You could put some large rocks in her feed pan so she doenst bolt it down.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They panic, I would too if my air was cut off, hold them and thump the crap out of the ribs to try and get them to cough,if they can cough they are getting air ,trying to get them to drink water while unable to breath is not good, you can use a syringe with water and trickle it in the mouth, be careful of the teeth and clear the mouth of food, use your finger to feel if the blockage is at the top of the throat...again, be quick and careful cause those molars are sharp. Massage the throat to see if you can get the blockage moved enough for them to get air they can usually get it up or down if they can breathe.

I put smooth stones in feed pans to keep my goats from eating too fast...they have to eat around them and are forced to take their time.


----------



## blackfoot-colombian (Feb 2, 2013)

My goat keeps coughing or choking i dont know whats happening? Im scared that i might lose her. i dont know what to do. she starts then she stops it freaky. what should i do?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

blackfoot-colombian said:


> My goat keeps coughing or choking i dont know whats happening? Im scared that i might lose her. i dont know what to do. she starts then she stops it freaky. what should i do?


Try eather putting big rocks in her feed or get this thing that they have for dogs and that stops from eating so fast or you can do it we do with horses when they choke on the food and give the mash
You get their feed together and put water in the tub till it rises above the feed then stir it up until it's all soaked up 
I like the soaking the feed plus it gets more water in them


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Another suggestion is to put the feed (individually) in a large pan, spread it all out so they almost have to lick each piece! I had to do that for one of my greedy does, along with good size rocks (size of your fist!). Good luck!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Is it wet or dry? Any nasal discharge? What is it temperature? Any other symptoms?


----------

